# 96 Altima SE



## Dimon (May 18, 2004)

Hi, I just got my car in today and i need some help on the following things:

Taking off front/rear pannels in order to change speakers.
Getting brackets to fit in different size speakers (is it possible). If yes can you give me a site with details.
Also a stupid little question, does anyone know the tire pressure limit for a 96 SE, i have toyo tires on it, do they come stock? (sorry too lazy to check, thought this would be easier)


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lol, lazy isnt the word for that. you can do this without removing the upper rear seat, but it makes it easier if you do. open the trunk and look up towards the rear deck. see the one way plastic pieces sticking thru the metal? pinch all of them and push with gentle pressure and the rear deck should come up. youll have access to the speakers then. as far as tire pressure goes, there is a recommended tire pressure in your manual, but ill assume you dont have one. so as a general rule of thumb with stock size tires - 205 60 15's - 30-35 will work fine for you. i used to run 32. check em cold and youll be ok.


----------



## Dimon (May 18, 2004)

heh, so standard pressure, that's what I thought. The reason I ask how to get to the rear deck is because I thought you could simply pop the two speaker covers and operate from there. Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

little more effort than just popping the covers. its not hard though. i had never done it when i installed my new speakers. just make sure you pop all of the little barbed fasteners and dont rip the deck.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

For the speaker removal check out this link;
http://www.carstereohelp.com/stereoremovalNisMax0.htm

The tire pressure I also recommend 30-35 psi.

Troy


----------

